# Martell Knife Blanks For Sale



## Dave Martell

*Want to try your hand at making a knife? *:wink:









I have available for purchase.....fully hardened, ready to grind, Martell knife blanks! 


Qty. 4 - 300mm Sujihiki

Qty. 4 - 270mm Gyuto

Qty. 4 - 180mm Nakiri




Stats:

Steel - O1

Rc 60-61 (Fully Hardened)

Cryo Treated

Thickness - 3/32"


These blanks are ready to be ground, although you might want to tweak the profile to remove the waterjet tooling marks, etc first. Maybe convert to a hidden tang (for wa or western).... or leave as is - Your choice! 




Price - *$75 *each (shipping $9 in the USA, even for multiples)

_International OK but must pay actual shipping costs. _:dontknow:



If interested please shoot me a PM (or email) with how many of what details along with your email address (for Paypal) and if international please also include your country name as well.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

Update on availability...



Qty. 4 - 300mm Sujihiki

Qty. *3* - 270mm Gyuto

Qty. 4 - 180mm Nakiri


----------



## Doug

What steel Dave?


----------



## Dave Martell

Doug said:


> What steel Dave?




O1


----------



## Badgertooth

Sheeeeeyitt, I'll take one.


----------



## Dave Martell

Update on availability...



Qty. 4 - 300mm Sujihiki

Qty. *2* - 270mm Gyuto

Qty. 4 - 180mm Nakiri


----------



## Dave Martell

Badgertooth said:


> Sheeeeeyitt, I'll take one.




:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Mucho Bocho

nice idea Dave. Fun for someone with a grinder and a little knife knowledge and some gumption.


----------



## Dave Martell

Update on availability...



Qty. 4 - 300mm Sujihiki

Qty. *1* - 270mm Gyuto

Qty. 4 - 180mm Nakiri


----------



## Dave Martell

Update on availability...


Qty. 4 - 300mm Sujihiki


Qty. 3 - 180mm Nakiri


----------



## Kippington

How awesome would it be if the recipients posted their finished products back to this thread! :biggrin:


----------



## Doug

Want to try your hand at making a knife? 

What have you started Dave?

Is there a Show Your Newest Belt Grinder thread in our future?

PM sent


----------



## Kippington

Doug said:


> Is there a Show Your Newest Belt Grinder thread in our future?



HAHA!:lol2:


----------



## malexthekid

How long do you think it would take to grind one of these with stones? 120 grit to start


----------



## cheflivengood

malexthekid said:


> How long do you think it would take to grind one of these with stones? 120 grit to start



ill let you know.....i bought one with no power tools lol


----------



## malexthekid

cheflivengood said:


> ill let you know.....i bought one with no power tools lol


Maybe I should just get one so you don't suffer alone.


----------



## cheflivengood

malexthekid said:


> Maybe I should just get one so you don't suffer alone.



haha, ill be putting the sand paper jig to this task, grind a little bit every weekend, year later might have a knife :doublethumbsup:.


----------



## tripleq

Doug said:


> Is there a Show Your Newest Belt Grinder thread in our future?



Careful with the cheeky comments. Dave might shoot one of his blanks at you. :wink:


----------



## Dave Martell

Update on availability...


Qty. 1 - 300mm Sujihiki


Qty. 2 - 180mm Nakiri


----------



## Dave Martell

Man the knifemaker flu is truly infectious!


----------



## Bolek

Dear all,
Please let us see your works with this blanks.


----------



## pd7077

Bolek said:


> Dear all,
> Please let us see your works with this blanks.



+1


----------



## valgard

cheflivengood said:


> ill let you know.....i bought one with no power tools lol



[emoji23]


----------



## Dave Martell

Update on availability...


Qty. 2 - 180mm Nakiri


----------



## Dave Martell

All paid orders will ship tomorrow. You should have tracking info already.


----------



## Dave Martell

Dave Martell said:


> Update on availability...
> 
> 
> Qty. 2 - 180mm Nakiri




:bump:


----------



## Dave Martell

I previously neglected to mention that these blanks can be made into smaller versions and/or altered to a completely different design/model of knife if so desired. You'd want to just make sure that they remain cool during grinding as to not damage the heat treat. 

Some examples...

300mm Suji to 270mm

270mm gyuto to 240mm

180mm nakiri to 180mm gyuto


----------



## Bolek

Recived with thanks


----------



## Dave Martell

Bolek said:


> Recived with thanks




Great! 

Thank you,
Dave


----------



## xsmx13

Do you still have the nakiri's available?


----------



## Dave Martell

xsmx13 said:


> Do you still have the nakiri's available?




Yes sir!


----------



## Badgertooth

Received with thanks Dave. I'll be bent over my pavement if you need me.


----------



## Dave Martell

Badgertooth said:


> Received with thanks Dave. I'll be bent over my pavement if you need me.




Hahahahahaha - good luck to ya Otto!


----------



## jimbob

Im watching this space. Almost jumped but realized time and tools are required. Ill live vicariously through you if you dont mind Otto...


----------



## Dave Martell

Dave Martell said:


> Update on availability...
> 
> 
> Qty. 2 - 180mm Nakiri




:bump:


----------



## TheCaptain

Must.resist!


----------



## cheflivengood

I have come a pretty far way on my blank, no power tools, just atoma 140 and sand papper. Used the knife all day to day. Check my instagram for the posts about the knife. 

@cheflivengood


----------



## Dave Martell

cheflivengood said:


> I have come a pretty far way on my blank, no power tools, just atoma 140 and sand papper. Used the knife all day to day. Check my instagram for the posts about the knife.
> 
> @cheflivengood




I can't believe that you're doing this by hand....AND....how far along you are already!


----------



## milkbaby

cheflivengood said:


> I have come a pretty far way on my blank, no power tools, just atoma 140 and sand papper. Used the knife all day to day. Check my instagram for the posts about the knife.
> 
> @cheflivengood



Whoa! Respect! I don't think that I would be willing to kill two Atomas to do that, but it's pretty damn cool. There's also a certain satisfaction to using a knife the you personally made. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Chicagohawkie

911! Someone get that foo a belt sander! :justkidding:


----------



## cheflivengood

milkbaby said:


> Whoa! Respect! I don't think that I would be willing to kill two Atomas to do that, but it's pretty damn cool. There's also a certain satisfaction to using a knife the you personally made. :doublethumbsup:



Haha ya, I was just going to slowly make this thing over the course of a year, but there were too many doubters which fuels my fire. "Impossible in a year? Ya I'll just go ahead and do it in 3 months." That's a little peak into how I treat most of my lifes activities.


----------



## StonedEdge

Livengood that's insane! Great work dude must be quite a workout


----------



## Dave Martell

Only 1 nakiri blank is left


----------



## cheflivengood

StonedEdge said:


> Livengood that's insane! Great work dude must be quite a workout



It goes right along with my boxing training actually haha.


----------



## StonedEdge

You totally gotta change that screen name to ChicagoShig now haha


----------



## Dave Martell

*I've got some more of these available*....fully hardened, ready to grind, Martell knife blanks!




Qty. 2 - 300mm Sujihiki

Qty. 2 - 270mm Gyuto

Qty. 2 - 180mm Nakiri



Stats:

Steel - O1

Rc 60-61 (Fully Hardened)

Cryo Treated

Thickness - 3/32"


These blanks are ready to be ground, although you might want to tweak the profile to remove the waterjet tooling marks, etc first. Maybe convert to a hidden tang (for wa or western).... or leave as is - Your choice! 




Price - *$75 *each (shipping $9 in the USA, even for multiples)

_International OK but must pay actual shipping costs. 








_If interested please shoot me a PM (or email) with how many of what details along with your email address (for Paypal) and if international please also include your country name as well.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Nemo

Dave Martell said:


> I've got some more of these available[/I][/U][/B]....f[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]ully hardened, ready to grind, Martell knife blanks[/QUOTE]
> 
> You'll need to start selling Martell belt grinders soon &#128513;


----------



## Dave Martell

Nemo said:


> You'll need to start selling Martell belt grinders soon &#62977;




Hahaha...but nah I won't be offering up blanks like this much in the future, if at all.


----------



## malexthekid

I really want one of those 300 sujis... but I just know in my heart it will be another incomplete project &#128514;.

Maybe I should finish my knife block before I even think of starting something new


----------



## Dave Martell

Available...


Qty. 1 - 300mm Sujihiki

Qty. 2 - 270mm Gyuto

Qty. 2 - 180mm Nakiri


----------



## Dave Martell

Availability Update..


Qty. 1 - 300mm Sujihiki 



Qty. 2 - 180mm Nakiri


----------



## Dave Martell

:bump:


----------



## Dave Martell

Availability Update..


Qty. 2 - 300mm Sujihiki 



Qty. 2 - 180mm Nakiri


----------



## Dave Martell

Nakiris are easier to grind than the sujis and gyutos. Hint hint!


----------



## Dave Martell

These blanks can also be purchased directly from the website as well.

https://martellknives.com/collections/buy


----------



## Dave Martell

I also have available a one off 300mm sujihiki blank that's got a hidden tang already ground that I'd sell cheap. The reason is that this was done years ago back when I was still learning and the front of the handle grind in is, IMO, a little too close to the choil. This means that the choil would need to be re-profiled. This might not be that big of a deal to most as you'd probably want to do this anyway to make it your own style. 




Price *$45 *plus $9 shipping in US
_International OK but must pay actual shipping costs. 







_No pictures....yet if you need them - no problem - but the price will be $75 :razz:


----------



## Godslayer

Dave Martell said:


> I also have available a one off 300mm sujihiki blank that's got a hidden tang already ground that I'd sell cheap. The reason is that this was done years ago back when I was still learning and the front of the handle grind in is, IMO, a little too close to the choil. This means that the choil would need to be re-profiled. This might not be that big of a deal to most as you'd probably want to do this anyway to make it your own style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price *$45 *plus $9 shipping in US
> _International OK but must pay actual shipping costs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _No pictures....yet if you need them - no problem - but the price will be $75 :razz:



couldnt this be fixed by simply leaving more machi exposed, giving the sujihiki a cool traditional japanese blade feel.


----------



## Dave Martell

Godslayer said:


> couldnt this be fixed by simply leaving more machi exposed, giving the sujihiki a cool traditional japanese blade feel.




Technically yes but I think in this case it wouldn't look so good. If you saw the blank I think you'd agree.


----------



## Dave Martell

Availability Update..


Qty. 1 - 300mm Sujihiki 



Qty. 2 - 180mm Nakiri


----------



## Dave Martell

Dave Martell said:


> I also have available a one off 300mm sujihiki blank that's got a hidden tang already ground that I'd sell cheap. The reason is that this was done years ago back when I was still learning and the front of the handle grind in is, IMO, a little too close to the choil. This means that the choil would need to be re-profiled. This might not be that big of a deal to most as you'd probably want to do this anyway to make it your own style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price *$45 *plus $9 shipping in US
> _International OK but must pay actual shipping costs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _No pictures....yet if you need them - no problem - but the price will be $75 :razz:





Here's the hidden tang suji. Shoot me a PM of you're interested.

_Please don't judge me too harshly on the tang grind, I was very new to knifemaking when I did this._ :O


----------



## Dave Martell

https://martellknives.com/collections/buy/products/knife-blank-sujihiki-hidden-tang


----------



## Dave Martell

No one wants to try a suji, it's fun, I promise! :spiteful:


----------



## Dave Martell

:bump:

Just a reminder, these blanks are being used and when they're gone, they're gone....


----------



## Dave Martell

The $45 suji blank and 1 nakiri blank has sold. 



This is all that's left...


Qty. 2 - 300mm Sujihiki 



Qty. 1 - 180mm Nakiri


----------



## Dave Martell

:bump:


----------



## Dave Martell

:hoot: *Last call on these blanks! *



If they don't sell I'm going to make them into knives and then that's it for O1 folks.


----------



## Dave Martell

To everyone who purchased blanks please feel free to share your results, even if only in a PM, I'd love to see what you do with the blanks you got.

For everyone else, this sale is (as they say in Boston) Ovah!


----------



## Dave Martell

Hi folks,
I've got a *qty. of 3 - 160mm petty blanks* for sale. These are hardened, ready to grind, blanks!








Stats:
Steel - O1
Rc 60-61 (Fully Hardened)
Cryo Treated
Thickness - 3/32"


These blanks are ready to be ground, although you might want to tweak the profile to remove the waterjet tooling marks, etc first. Maybe convert to a hidden tang (for wa or western).... or leave as is - Your choice!

Try your hand at knifemaking! 

Price - - *$50 *each (shipping $9 in the USA, even for multiples)

_International OK but must pay actual shipping costs. 

_
If interested please shoot me a PM (or email) with how many you'd like along with your email address (for Paypal) and if international please also include your country name as well.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Vladimir

that's what came out of Martell suji blank))

S-grind, handmade satin finish...


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Nice Job Vladimir.


----------



## Bill13

That is seriously sweet. Got to ask, how many hours would you guess?


----------



## Dave Martell

Nice work! I was wondering about the hours too.


----------



## milkbaby

Great work! Love the geometry and how you finished it.


----------



## Vladimir

Bill13 said:


> That is seriously sweet. Got to ask, how many hours would you guess?


Unfortunately, I am not so patient as to do this myself, a very good knifemaker helped me in this. And yes, it took a lot of time))


----------



## Dave Martell

Hi folks,
I've still got a *qty. of 3 - 160mm petty blanks* for sale. These are hardened, ready to grind, blanks!







Stats:
Steel - O1
Rc 60-61 (Fully Hardened)
Cryo Treated
Thickness - 3/32"


These blanks are ready to be ground, although you might want to tweak the profile to remove the waterjet tooling marks, etc first. Maybe convert to a hidden tang (for wa or western).... or leave as is - Your choice!

Try your hand at knifemaking! 

Price - - *$50 *each (shipping $9 in the USA, even for multiples)

_International OK but must pay actual shipping costs.

_
If interested please shoot me a PM (or email) with how many you'd like along with your email address (for Paypal) and if international please also include your country name as well.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## osakajoe

Can you give some more details on O1 steel?
Not seeing it on zknives app.


----------



## Dave Martell

osakajoe said:


> Can you give some more details on O1 steel?
> Not seeing it on zknives app.



Here ya go....
http://www.zknives.com/knives/steels/Latrobe/lss_o1.shtml


----------



## Dave Martell

Only *2* petty blanks left!


----------



## Dave Martell

Dave Martell said:


> Hi folks,
> I've still got a *qty. of 3 - 160mm petty blanks* for sale. These are hardened, ready to grind, blanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stats:
> Steel - O1
> Rc 60-61 (Fully Hardened)
> Cryo Treated
> Thickness - 3/32"
> 
> 
> These blanks are ready to be ground, although you might want to tweak the profile to remove the waterjet tooling marks, etc first. Maybe convert to a hidden tang (for wa or western).... or leave as is - Your choice!
> 
> Try your hand at knifemaking!
> 
> Price - - *$50 *each (shipping $9 in the USA, even for multiples)
> 
> _International OK but must pay actual shipping costs.
> 
> _
> If interested please shoot me a PM (or email) with how many you'd like along with your email address (for Paypal) and if international please also include your country name as well.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave





Dave Martell said:


> Only *2* petty blanks left!


----------



## Dave Martell

Only 1 remaining! This is it folks, the last of the O1 blanks.


----------



## Dave Martell

Dave Martell said:


> Only 1 remaining! This is it folks, the last of the O1 blanks.




Try your hand at making a knife, the little ones are less painful.


----------



## Dave Martell

I've still got 1 left!


----------



## esoo

What's the rough height at the heel?


----------



## Dave Martell

esoo said:


> What's the rough height at the heel?



34mm


----------



## Trouthead

I'll take the last petty.


----------



## Trouthead

PM me for payment details. thanks


----------



## Dave Martell

Trouthead said:


> I'll take the last petty.





Trouthead said:


> PM me for payment details. thanks




Will do, thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell

All sold, that's a wrap. Thanks everyone!


----------



## stringer

Finished a petty.

Thanks Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell

stringer said:


> Finished a petty.
> 
> Thanks Dave!
> 
> View attachment 52131
> 
> 
> View attachment 52132




Looking good Jason!


----------

